# My stalkaround attempt :D



## Hobgoblin (Sep 18, 2005)

RyanTuomi said:


> Had it on in the back yard yesterday and the neighboors 3 year old just stared at me like I was a loonie.



Well I am sure once you get a head and body covering you'll get the proper response, TERROR .  


Looks great so far.


----------



## Hacknslash (Aug 23, 2005)

Where are you going to find a head and body covering to fit it? GREAT JOB!!!


----------



## RyanTuomi (Aug 31, 2004)

I have the head. The covering.. well.. Hopefully the wifes tailoring magic can help there.

I have 13 yards of fabric and all sorts of cheese cloth, gauze and 5 yards of muslin as well.

It should all work out. The head will probably be attached tomorrow!


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

please updfate pics as you go,look like it going to be great.


----------



## RyanTuomi (Aug 31, 2004)

I've done some more work on this costume today.

Here is somewhat of a finished look at the frame











Me attempting to stalk!









Lastly a headless pic to sort of show the head connection a bit better


----------



## fastold (Feb 2, 2005)

That looks great


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

RyanTuomi said:


> I've done some more work on this costume today.


Wow! That looks great! Is it heavy? Where did you get those big arms/hands. They look fantastic!
Can't wait to see it in action!

MsM


----------



## RyanTuomi (Aug 31, 2004)

those hands are from spencers. They had them last year but I dont see them this year. They are made by Don Post.

The whole thing SO far wieghs in around 15-20lbs. Not too bad considering the weight the pack is made to take.

I think it will go up considerably with the weight of the robes when we actually have them made


----------



## mitch_0808 (Oct 11, 2005)

haha oh man i wish i had the time to make one, looks great cant wait to see the finished product, are you palning on having some kinda feet or do ya think that would be too much of a hassle and make it tougher to stalk around in


----------



## RyanTuomi (Aug 31, 2004)

I currently have no plans for feet. I am attempting to make some sort of chest piece.. maybe armour out of paper mache - that and some clothes.. he he he


----------



## RyanTuomi (Aug 31, 2004)

ok we did some of the first sewing today.. added the robe and a tunic to the armour I made. The armour still needs some tweaks and the burlap needs to be distressed.. going to add some other tattered fabrics still too - and drape that cheesecloth differently.



















The robe needs some buttons in the front too (we dont have any - DOH!)

That's a 9foot ceiling.. the costume comes in at nearly 8 feet tall..

- for a bonus here is a movie of me wandering the living room a bit
http://www.members.shaw.ca/tuomicentral/Halloween/ryancostume.wmv


----------



## RyanTuomi (Aug 31, 2004)

I just realized I hadn't posted newer pics of the frameworks.









This shows how we added some chicken wire and foam to give some shape - I wanted to look like a bit of a hunched back critter. You can also see the mounting brackets for the chest armour.









This shows the armour plate attached and the blue LED eye glow - which is basically just blue LED's in 2 ping pong balls.









This is sort of a clothes off (snicker) frame shot (without my head and arms!)

Things you will notice.. we used 3" screws everywhere.. means I still need to go back and chop em all down. - It was just easier buying one length screw than trying to think of all the sizes I would need.

hope you like the pics!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

RyanTuomi said:


> This is sort of a clothes off (snicker) frame shot (without my head and arms!)
> 
> hope you like the pics!


I love the pics! But if I look at this one, I'm wondering how you see and breath??!!

MsM


----------



## RyanTuomi (Aug 31, 2004)

MsMeeple said:


> I love the pics! But if I look at this one, I'm wondering how you see and breath??!!
> 
> MsM


That was before I cut the eye hole - inside the costume is like a little tent.. it's not difficult to breathe at all.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Oh ok, that explains it then lol 
What are you going to do with the costume? Greet treat or treaters outside? work a haunt? go to a party? (be sure to check low clearance signs lol)

MsM


----------



## otherworldly (Sep 28, 2004)

What a fantastic costume! And great photos documenting it!


----------



## RyanTuomi (Aug 31, 2004)

MsMeeple said:


> Oh ok, that explains it then lol
> What are you going to do with the costume? Greet treat or treaters outside? work a haunt? go to a party? (be sure to check low clearance signs lol)
> 
> MsM


I have a yard haunt. My friend and I do all the building, and we're into our 4th year. We have 6 live actors all in costumes so I will be stalking around the yard/neighboorhood.

Check out our website for some other stuff and pics from last year

www.beyondthegrave.ca


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

RyanTuomi said:


> Check out our website for some other stuff and pics from last year
> 
> www.beyondthegrave.ca


Great website and very professional looking 

MsM


----------



## RyanTuomi (Aug 31, 2004)

MsMeeple said:


> Great website and very professional looking
> 
> MsM


Thanks, my assistant Chunigor takes all the credit. He is a graphic designer/web designer so he has fun with that.


----------



## Milez (Oct 20, 2005)

Wow thats awesome!


----------



## dacostasr (Jul 6, 2006)

As if I didn't have enough projects going now I HAVE to have one of these...lol

Can you post a close up of the "neck" piece...where the head would sit? Thanks 

VERY COOL!

Dennis


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

I second that motion.


----------



## RyanTuomi (Aug 31, 2004)

dacostasr said:


> As if I didn't have enough projects going now I HAVE to have one of these...lol
> 
> Can you post a close up of the "neck" piece...where the head would sit? Thanks
> 
> ...


I'll try to get some later tonight for you


----------



## dacostasr (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks...I have 4 projects going...soooo what's another...especially this COOL looking.

THANKS,

Dennis


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

I know this is a little late in the season, but do you by chance have any pictures showing how you connected the neck to the head to get it to move?


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Ok, that is freaking cool!


----------



## skullboy (Sep 5, 2006)

dionicia said:


> I know this is a little late in the season, but do you by chance have any pictures showing how you connected the neck to the head to get it to move?


There are some shots in this thread of one method.I used a camera tripod.Search under stalkabout/stalkarounds and you will find more.
http://halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=58073


----------

